# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  السلااااااااااااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييكم

## مغروره بس معذوره

كح كح احم احم ايم هير <<<< تتكلم انقلش البنت خخخخخخخخخ  :SnipeR (29): 


شخباركم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان شاء الله كلكم منيحين 

دووم المناحه ياااااااااااااااااارب   :Db465236ff: 



انا لاحظت شي <<<<<<<< بدت تتفلسف من اولها  :Gbiggrin: 

المهم انا لا حضت ان مافي منتدى للترحيب لمازاا  :Eh S(2): 

يعني مثلا عضو جديد بدو يرحب ويعرفكم على حالوو كيف هاه احكولي كيف  :SnipeR (83): 



وحدى بدو يرحب بوجودي معاكم ويعبر عن فرحته العارمه بوجودي كيف هاه احكولي كيف  :Copy Of Ag: 


المهم انا معاكم بالجامعه وان شاء الله افيدكم وتفيدوني وتعتبروني اختكم  :Smile: 


وكمان المنتدى مو بس للثقافه هو للونااسه والترويح عن النفس وكمان للمزح واللعب والضحك لازم نغير والنوع عشان مانمل من بعضنا ومن نوعية مواضيعنا  :Smile: <<<<<<< ياكثر فلسفة هلبنت خخخخخخخ


يلااا بدي ترحيب حلوو فيني 


ومباااارك عليكم الشهر 


السموحه على الاطاله  :SnipeR (59): 

اختكم مغروره بس معذوره  :Emb3(1):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا بالمغروره ومش معذوره :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

*اهلا وسهلا*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا نور المنتدى

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا وسهلااااااا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس قاصدك باسمك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Cry2:  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيكي زهرة التواليب  :Smile: 


ومشكوووره حبيبتي على ترحيبك 


لا والله معذوره خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيك اخوي انقلش اقصد غسان خخخخخخخخ


مشكوور على مرورك


اختك مغروره بس معذوره

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا نور المنتدى بوجودك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اهلا  وسهلا اختي نور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اهلاً و سهلاً...

نور المنتدى...[/align]

----------


## diyaomari

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدى

----------


## آلجوري

*الله يجيبك يا طولت البال ... 

ما أنا قلتلك اصبري علي اشوي وبرحب فيك 
وبعدين شو هالاسم هاد.. 

أهلا وسهلا بك صديقتي نور المنتدى ..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا  مغرورة بس معذورة 

اكيد لأنك سنفورة يا عصفورة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

اهلا وسهلا :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيك مهدي

يسلمو منور باهلوو

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين وسهلين ومرحبتين احمممممممممممممد



نعم نعم عيد ماسمعت شو قاصدق ماقاصدك لا يا بابا الحقوق محفوظه هذا نكي انا مني حكالك ماتشغل مخك وطلع نك حلوو زي نكي خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيك اخوي معاذ القرعات


<<<<<<<<<<< نفسها تسمع كلمه غير اهلين فيكي


ممكن سعال (سؤال) ليش ماعدكم روح الدعابه يااخي خلوكم فري انا زي امكم خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيك اخوي ghazi qasaimeh منور باهلووو

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

هههههههههههههههههه
شكلك مزيحة.............زعلاخر...
واااع وااع

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين خالد الجنيدي

<<<<<<<<<< مشان الله ليش هيك انتو كانو مافي غير كمة اهلا وسهلا  :Eh S(2): 

منور باهلوووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[glow1=FF0000][align=center]شو يا مغرورة 

وين الترحيب النا 

ولا الترحيب لناس وناس 

هههههههههه[/align][/glow1]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيك diyaomari

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اياااااااااااااااااات انا شو عملت الله يسامحك

ليش بتحسسيني اني عاله على المجتمع خخخخخخخخخخ


اسمعي ترى ماحدى رحب فيني زي مابدي ليش مابعرف


يمكن ماعجبتهم صورتي خخخخخخخخخخخ



مين حكى اني صديقتك حشه علي  :Cry2:

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

شوووووووووووووووووو شووووووووووووووووووو


انا انا سنفووووووووووووووووووووره لا وكمان عصفوره  :SnipeR (83): 


معاااااااااااذ يادب انا مو سنفووره مو شايف هللباقه وكثرة الحكي اكيد مارح اكون سنفوره  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[motr1]*[glow1=FF0000][align=center]صحيح انك مغرورة 

يا سنفورة [/align][/glow1]*[/motr1]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيكي ساره

الصراحه تعبتي حالك كنتي كتبتي حرف وارتحتي خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

مااع مااع اشرايك فيني فله صح مهدي خخخخخخخخ


وبعدين شو واع واع هااي غريبه ليكون انا دقه قديمة وماوصلني التطور خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اي ناس وناس الله يهداك


لايابابا انا ماعندي خيار وفقوس انا ببمشي بالدوور وبعدين اصبر اصبر ليش مستعجل

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

معااااااااااااااااااااااذ معاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ معاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ


شووو سنفووره هاااي ليش بتشوه بسمعتي والله مو سنفووووووووووره :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> اي ناس وناس الله يهداك
> 
> 
> لايابابا انا ماعندي خيار وفقوس انا ببمشي بالدوور وبعدين اصبر اصبر ليش مستعجل


طيب ممكن 2 كيلو  خيار  وفقوس 

وعلى الدور انا بستنى 

اوكي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معااااااااااااااااااااااذ معاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ معاااااااااااااااااااااااااذ
> 
> 
> شووو سنفووره هاااي ليش بتشوه بسمعتي والله مو سنفووووووووووره


لكان انتي عمرك كم  ...؟

بس انا متوقع انه عمر صغير كثير 

 :SnipeR (51):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

حيلك حيلك علينا ....


مهو لازم نعرفك منيييح عشان ناخد وش علييكي ..ونمزح معك...
بلكي ما بتحبي المزح...

----------


## The Gentle Man

صدق الي حكى كل اسم يدل على شخصيته :Smile: 
مبين عليك مغرورة  :Db465236ff: 
بس عن جد مغذورة لانه مبين عليكي سنفورة ( حسب ما حكى اخي معاذ)


نور المنتدى





اهلا وسهلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله عليك يا مهدي 

كلام درر

اتعلمي يا مغرورة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> صدق الي حكى كل اسم يدل على شخصيته
> مبين عليك مغرورة 
> بس عن جد مغذورة لانه مبين عليكي سنفورة ( حسب ما حكى اخي معاذ)
> 
> 
> نور المنتدى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[glow1=FF0000]

الله عليك يا جنتل 

يسلموووووو [/glow1]

----------


## The Gentle Man

حبيبي معاذ
بدها ترحيب حلو
بجوز يعجبها هالترحيب

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

تيجو نعمللها دبكة هههههههههه
شو رأيك

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

يااااااااااااااااربي ياااااااااااااربي


معاااذ انا مابحب المناسف بس شكلي رح اخلي اهل المنتدى ياكلووووووهااااااااا



<<<<<<<<< افهمها ياشاطر


بعدين عندي سعال انت معاني في كلية الحصن <<<<< ناويالك على نيه بس انت اصبر شويه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> تيجو نعمللها دبكة هههههههههه
> شو رأيك


احنا جاهزين 

بس ملاحظين انها هربت

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

لا يابابا خد وشين وثلاث اذا بدك خخخخخخخخخ

مهدي عاادي الحياه تعاون بس في ناس طبيعتهم جدين وفي ناس نو يعني لا مالهم بالجد نهائي خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اخوان المطرب من عندي
والباقي عليكوا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

طفشناها...
من الصبح وهي تحكيلنا فري ...وبسرعه زعلت ..لاتزعلي

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اقول جنتل منتل شوو هاي مبين عليكي ايات بتعرفني والله مو سنفوره وبعدين


ودعوو معاااذ الاعمار بيد الله

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

شو رأيك تعلمني انت معاذووووووووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا هون يا مغرورة 

بتمنى انك قرأتي رسالتي اللي بعثتلك اياها 

وبتمنى انك تتقبلي مزحي

Im soory

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

يسلموو جنتل منتل على الترحيب


يلا احس من بعض الناس الي واقفين الي على الكلمة خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

بتكوون مسوي خير فيني مهدي لاني كثيييييييييييييييييييير بحب دبكة الشباب بالذات لما ينطوو خخخخخخخخ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[motr1][glow1=FF0000][align=center]مغرورة 

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيننا [/align][/glow1][/motr1]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بس بتعملينا شاي..بهار

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو مالكوا على المغروره انت و اياه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هي كمان ترحيب........و كمان هدية :Icon31: 






و هي الهديه...بس بعد الفطور :Db465236ff: 





[align=center][/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

لا بس يسوي شوي فيه مني داخل هاذ هون المنتدة بدنا نعمل نحاول مزح حركة مشان هيك كنا حاولنا خفة دم لا تزعلي...

عجقة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا بس يسوي شوي فيه مني داخل هاذ هون المنتدة بدنا نعمل نحاول مزح حركة مشان هيك كنا حاولنا خفة دم لا تزعلي...
> 
> عجقة


[align=center]لا....اكيد ما بتزعل...لأنه قلبها كبير :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

وين بدي اهرب معااذووووووووووو

هيني قاعده على قلوبكم خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

جنتل منتل هاات اجرة المطرب وانا بغنيلك خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

ايش ازعل ماازعل هاي الكلمة غير موجوده في قاموسي الشخصي خخخخخخخخخ


خذ راحتك مهدي خخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اه وصلتني معاذ وقراتها بس اجيت ارد عليها وانت مانع الرسائل اخص ياثقيل


يؤيؤيؤيؤ شوو هااي زعلاانه نحنا هون اخوان وماصار اشي يخليني ازعل

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

للاسف مابحب الشاي ولا بعرف اعملوو


شوورايك بكاست ديوو باااااااااااااارده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[glow1=FF0000]يعني عادي يا مغرورة  نمزح على كيفنا [/glow1]*

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

خااااااالد شووووووووهاااااااااااااااد راعي مشاعر الاخرين ياخي نحنا صايمين والله حرام عليك  :SnipeR (62): 



ويسلموووووووو على الترحيب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> اه وصلتني معاذ وقراتها بس اجيت ارد عليها وانت مانع الرسائل اخص ياثقيل
> 
> 
> يؤيؤيؤيؤ شوو هااي زعلاانه نحنا هون اخوان وماصار اشي يخليني ازعل


انا يا مغرورة مو مانع خدمه استقبال الرسائل 

انتي لما تيجي ترسلي رساله انزلي لأخر الرساله ورح تلاقي 

إرسال رسالة إلى الأعضاء حتى لو لم يكونوا في قائمة الإتصالات الخاصة بك  وفيه بجنب هالكلمه مربع  اضغطي عليه 

ورح تصل الرساله 

ان شاء الله 

بتمنى انك تكوني فهمتي عليي

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

مهدي اذا شفت مهند على الحقيقه فهمت انت شوو بتحكي 


فعلان عجقه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

فاااااصل ونااااااااااصل


بدي ارووح افطر ببيت عمي بلاش جدي ييجي ويسحبني من شعري خخخخخخخخخ


يلااابعد الفطوور باااجي
بااااااااااااااي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خااااااالد شووووووووهاااااااااااااااد راعي مشاعر الاخرين ياخي نحنا صايمين والله حرام عليك 
> 
> 
> 
> ويسلموووووووو على الترحيب


[align=center]هو انتي الوحيدة الي صايمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ما ضل الا القليل و بأذن و بتوكليها :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## الاء

هلاا وغلااا
نور المتدى

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اه فهمت معاااذووووووووووووه


بس انت عارف من الربشه ماشاء الله


شكلكم حبوتوني ومين بشوفني مابحبني  :Icon31:

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلين فيكي الاء منور فيني وبالجميع <<<<<<< اخص ياثقه

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا نور المنتدى بيكي

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

نفسي نفسي تغيروو هلجمله يعني انتو ماعندكم غيرها

ترى من اول يوم تعقدت خخخخ :Eh S(2): 

اهلين فيكي دموع ومنور بالجميع

----------


## The Gentle Man

اختي مغرورة اهلا وسهلا فيكي
بس الموضوع صار طويل
قلبت دردشة
يعني بدكو تحكو روحو على الدردشة
مش هون


تقبلي احترامي

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اهلييييييييييييين حكووووووووووومه

طيب طيب بس لا تعصب خخخخخخخخخ

يعني انا الي اقولهم احكوو

شوو اسوي اذا هم حبووني وانا بطبعي جذاابه خخخخخخخ <<<<<<<< الثقه مالها حدوم


لوووو سمحتوو تعاالوو صفحتي خلنا نفلها بس مابدنا جنتل منتل يمكن يضربنا خخخخخخخخ <<<<< ناويه تخربهاا


هذا الموضوع للترحيب بس ياليت يكون بس للترحيب فيني وانا فاتحه صفحتي للشعب ولا يهمك تعالوو خربوها ههههههههههاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا مغرورة
لا تزعلي مني
انا ما بدي اخرب فرحتك بينا
واحنا مبسوطين  بوجودك معنا

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

لا حول الله شايفني زعلاني اشي

اشفيكم على كل واحد زعلانه وزعلانه


ياااااااخي انا مابزعل وكلامك معاه حق

والمفرووض انت تروح على صفحتي وتكتب هلكلام

ولا انت حكومه غير خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## آلجوري

*مغرورة... الموضوع موضوع للترحيب مو للدردشة ... في عنا دردشة بالحانة ... وشكرا الك ...*

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

طيب حبيبتي ايات انا حكيت اشي

وبعدين انا بفهم من مره وحده ياعمري  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> طيب حبيبتي ايات انا حكيت اشي
> 
> وبعدين انا بفهم من مره وحده ياعمري


*طيب ...*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مسرورة مهرورة وجعتي راسي  :Eh S(2):

----------

